# Kobi vs. Kitty



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kobi has an odd relationship with my parent's cat.

Whenever he goes to their house, he is WILD. Crazy Vizsla, non-stop! He runs downstairs to try to find the cat, try to eat the cat food, try to eat the cat poop. He finds all small soft toys he can and brings them upstairs and flings them around in his mouth. When the cat is brought out (he doesn't come out on his own), he'll chase the cat if he runs.

Now the weird part... if the cat is sitting still near him, he's actually afraid of it! He will sit down, lay down, be perfectly motionless. He even looks away and tucks his tail. It is so weird to see him go from insane to mellow just because the cat is nearby.

He's been over quite a few times so far, but I don't think the cat is warming up to him quite yet... which leads to some funny interactions. I've skipped the video ahead to the best part....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=QbbwiW_apRU#t=29s


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Are you sure that's a cat and not a small bear ;D


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

:'( poor kobi


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

Thats a big cat!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Don't worry guys, I assure you Kobi is okay and uninjured  The cat is completely de-clawed so he's pretty harmless, his paws are like giant q-tips! His fur is like four or five inches long though, definitely the hairiest cat I've seen! I think he only weighs 12 or so lbs, a lot less than you would think.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

He certainly doesn't look afraid. Cautious maybe, and I don't blame him. I'd say he is smart, alert and playfull. I guess he is looking for more of a playmate and just not getting the interaction he is looking for. He's probably saying to himself what is with this thing?? Doesn't want to play and then when he comes close, I feel the tension. He isn't attacking me.....but you never know so stay alert!  Smart dog!


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

I can see where he gets weirded out...that cat is HUUUUUUUGE. almost bigger than your V ;-) 

Moose is the same way with my inlaw's cat. he goes mental when he goes to their house...completely mental trying to find the cat, eat the poop, all that jazz and if someone picks the cat up, he's DIVING trying to eat it, he won't leave you alone, constantly darting his nose into the cat's feet [while it's in your arms] it drives me nuts. but get them next to each other, and once he's had his freak out- he's a cool cucumber, pretending he's not interested..until Sumi [the cat] looks away and lets her guard down...


----------

